# riddle me this



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

a chest with out hinges keys or even a lid but inside golden treasures are hid . what is the chest and what is the treasure ??


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's gotta be the human chest with the heart as the treasure


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

an egg? and the yolk is the golden treasure?


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

that didnt take long lol its an egg but thats a good guess big d


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

*i can run constantly without ever getting tired.
When I run, I frustrate people and drive them crazy,
Yet I don't even have to move to irritate you.
What am I?*


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Leaky faucet


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

a runnin toilet


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

try a runny nose


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

aww you gave the answer too soon. I have a cold now and guessed that one right away.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

i was gonna say a rincon with a worn out hmf lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

the more you take the more you leave behind


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

A cap! Lmap

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

cattracks87 said:


> the more you take the more you leave behind


 
Is it TIME


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

ha ha not crap not time


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Gotta be money. I know the more I make the more I spend.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

thats a good one not it tho lol


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

cattracks87 said:


> the more you take the more you leave behind


That's easy --Beer


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

ready for the answer is kinda disapionting .. its foot steps lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


----------



## paul1300 (Jun 6, 2010)

river


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

yup


----------

